# Marathon in Willingen



## Toblerone (11. Juni 2004)

Moin!

Wieder mal ne Gretchenfrage. Fully oder Hardtail beim Marathon in Willingen jetzt am Wochenende?
Ich meine wenn die Strecke eher matschig ist würde ich zum Hardtail greifen.
Ist die Strecke trocken würd ich das Fully nehmen.
Aber was mach ich wenn beides vorhanden ist, trocken und matschig?
Hab zur Auswahl ein leichtes Giant Hardtail (10 kg) oder ein ebenfalls leichtes Rocky Element Fully (11 kg)

Wie ist eure Meinung speziell zu Willingen! Was würdet Ihr nehmen wenn beides zur Auswahl steht?

Danke!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Grüße! 
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual! 
Ich werde mit nem GT Fully XCR-1000 antreten. Aber nur weil mir kein Hardtail zur Verfügung steht. Hätte ich die Auswahl wie du ist eindeutig das Hardtail vorzuziehen. Zum einen ist die Strecke (auch trocken) nicht wirklich technisch anspruchsvoll, so dass du ein Fully brauchst um schnell zu sein und zum anderen, schon mal den Wetterbericht für Sa /So gesehen?! ERGIEBIGE REGENFÄLLE!! 
Da stellt sich wohl eher die Frage der Reifen! 

see you on podium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (11. Juni 2004)

see you on podium ist gut! Bi froh wenn ich heile ankomme!
Ich glaub ich nehm einfach mal beide Bikes mit und entscheide mich kurzfristig


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Welche Runde fährst du? 
???? Zwei solche 1a Bikes und du bist froh wenn du ankommst? Wie bistn du drauf?


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juni 2004)

gt-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Runde fährst du?
> ???? Zwei solche 1a Bikes und du bist froh wenn du ankommst? Wie bistn du drauf?



Bei deinem zur Zeit arg quietschenden GT radl würde ich an deiner Stelle auch froh sein überhaupt in die Nähe des Zielbereiches zu kommen.


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Das was quitsch, dass sind die Pedalen, und das wohl jeder ab und an mal der bissl häufiger fährt als du!!! Und der Rest sind ganz normale Fully Geräusche. Wenn alles arbeitet, macht sich das halt auch bemerkbar!
Morgen 4.30 wecken!!!! 3h vorm Rennen letzte Mahlzeit.
dann schön im Dauerregen "warm" fahren. 1h vorm Start in die Box und wenns 7.30 ist GAAAAASSSS bis der Puls im Blutroten Bereich ist!!!
Oder um das mit den Worten vom Rudi V. zu sagen: "Der brennt"!
Wann wollmarn losdackeln?


----------



## Toblerone (11. Juni 2004)

hi gt-rider!
Bin halt ein "Poser" 
Ne im Ernst, fahre so 7-8 Marathons im Jahr, auch Alpen Marathons.
Aber mit meinen knapp 40 Lenzen ist man froh wenn mann im gesunden Mittelfeld landet. Mach das ganze auch nur zum Spaß und ohne beissenden Ehrgeiz. Und mit Training siehts am Niederrhein nicht so dolle aus.
Und warum soll ich "Standard" Bikes fahren wenn ich es mir leisten kann, dafür arbeite ich hart! Und ich denke es macht schon mehr Spaß in einem Porsche zu fahren als mit nem Opel Astra oder was weiß ich, auch wenn man keine Autorennen fährt.

Nur so am Rande!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht! Nicht das du das falsch verstanden hast! Aber schicke Räder hast du trotzdem. Gerade das Rocky Mountain Element ist ne ganz feine Sache!!
So, würdest du jetzt nochmal die Frage stellen mit welchem bike, dann auf jeden Fall das Fully. Ist zwar vielleicht nicht so schnell aber macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß!!!


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juni 2004)

Toblerone schrieb:
			
		

> hi gt-rider!
> 
> Und warum soll ich "Standard" Bikes fahren wenn ich es mir leisten kann, dafür arbeite ich hart! Und ich denke es macht schon mehr Spaß in einem Porsche zu fahren als mit nem Opel Astra oder was weiß ich, auch wenn man keine Autorennen fährt.



Das triffts ja genau auf den Punkt.   Schön gesagt, ähh geschrieben.

Für Willingen reicht ein Hardtail, die Strecke ist nicht so anspruchsvoll.

@gt-rider: morgen 7Uhr gehts los, ich dachte das hätten wir schon besprochen?


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Wir besprechen viel! 99% davon ist Schmuß. Wie bitte schön soll ich dann den Unterschied zu dem 1% herauskriegen? Wie sieht deine Taktik für übermorgen aus. Diesmal versuchen dran zu bleiben, oder wieder am ende gasen?


----------



## Toblerone (11. Juni 2004)

gt-rider: hab ich nicht falsch verstanden, keine Sorge!
Vielleicht ist dass die Lösung: Startnummer Kopieren, an beide Bikes dranpappen und die Freundin mit den jeweils besten Bike fürUp+Downhill bereitstellen lassen.
Ich werd mich mal an die 100 km rantrauen!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2004)

bin zwar noch nicht sooooo viele Marathons gefahren, aber solange es nicht am gardasee ist, is man in jedem fall mit einem Hardtail schneller


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

@Mecky - Schon mal Seiffen im Erzgebirge mitgefahren? Da wirst du 90% der Strecke so durchgeschüttelt, dass deine E... (Unter Männern gesagt) nicht mehr wissen was Sache ist!!!!


----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2004)

*hinwill*    

ne, mal im ernst.....im allgemeinen ist es (meiner meinung nach) aber evcht so, dass ein fully nicht unbedingt nötig ist


----------



## gt-rider (11. Juni 2004)

Ja das stimmt! Was macht in Zeit ausgedrückt aber der Unterschied auf einer 100 km Marathonstrecke zw. Fully und Hardtail?


----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2004)

jaja.....is vielleicht ne minute.....aber ich hab  halt ne vorbliebe fürs Hardtail


back to the topic: 
wann reist ihr nach willingen an? da ich aussa "näheren" Umgebung (sundern) komme, komme ich leider erst sonntag in der früh


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> jaja.....is vielleicht ne minute.....aber ich hab  halt ne vorbliebe fürs Hardtail
> 
> 
> back to the topic:
> wann reist ihr nach willingen an? da ich aussa "näheren" Umgebung (sundern) komme, komme ich leider erst sonntag in der früh



Meine Wenigkeit fährt morgen früh mit dem gt-rider nach Willingen. Wir habens ja ein Stück weiter (ca.350km). Da bleibt dann noch genug Zeit fürs festival und am So dann der Marathon.

Hoffentlich gibts mal gutes Wetter. Ich glaube aber eher nicht (laut Wetterbericht solls Regnen)

Na denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (11. Juni 2004)

Ich kann mich Mecky nur anschließen. Ein Hardtail reicht vollkommen aus. Egal allerdings beim ersten kleinen Anstieg kurz nach dem Start. Da steht man dann erst einmal im Stau 

Ich schätze mal, auch in diesem Jahr haben die Verantworlichen keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2004)

da lob ich mir den ersten Startblock! *angeb*


----------



## Bergziege_82 (11. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> da lob ich mir den ersten Startblock! *angeb*



was'n der wo ganz vorn iss?   

Das mit dem Stau hat man aber jedes Jahr. Ich denke die Veranstalter kennen das Problem, jedoch ist eine Streckenänderung an der Stelle warscheinlich nicht möglich. Ganz allgemein gesagt ist der erste Anstieg überhaupt nicht zum entzerren des Feldes geeignet (viel zu kurz und verdammt eng). Das ist bei anderen Veranstaltungen besser gemacht worden. Aber naja, kann man nicht ändern. Es sei denn man macht noch mehr verschiedene Startzeiten und damit kleinere Gruppen. Da wird es dann aber auch wieder welche geben denen das nicht passt.


----------



## Toblerone (13. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Bin nun zurück aus Willingen! Hab mich fürs Fully entschieden, is aber nach der Schlammschlacht natürlich völlig eingesaut! Hoffe die Lager haben nichts abbekommen, von wegen knarzen und so. Weiß nicht ob ich mit dem Hardtail schneller gewesen wäre.
Trotz Nokons hat meine Hinterradbremse versagt. Ging nur noch sehr spärlich zu dosieren. Na ja, egal. Hat Spass gemacht und für mich eine recht gute Zeit für die kleine Runde. Glaube etwas über 3,17 h. Wolte eigentlich unter 3h bleiben.
Was waren denn so Eure Eindrücke?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Wave (13. Juni 2004)

mein eindruck war die ganze zeit, dass ich gleich zur seite umfalle weil man denk, überhautp nicht vorwärts zu kommen!

hat aber trotz eines Sturzes auf der Wiesenabfahrt und ne gebrochenem Umwerfer Spass gemacht... Zeit für die Kleine Runde: 2.07


----------



## og1234 (13. Juni 2004)

War mein erster Marathon überhaupt und dann gleich so eine Schlammschlacht.
Bin in Block D, ungefähr in der Mitte gestartet und relativ  gut weggekommen.
Aber mit 2:30 auf der kurzen Runde bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Bergziege_82 (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auch gerade wieder zuhause eingetroffen. Ja, ja, war ganz schön schlammig, naja war auch mal ganz lustig. Bin die kleine Runde gefahren ( 2:49h) Konnte ab der Hälfte nicht mehr aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten, war ganz schön antsrengend die restlichen Berge aufm mittleren Blatt zu fahren.

So, und nun brauch ich erstmal ne Woche um mien Material zu pflegen.


----------



## alexk (13. Juni 2004)

Hi Racer,

ich war heute auch dabei. Habe mich trotz des Sauwetters für die mittlere Runde entschieden. Ich wollte mich bei solch einer Veranstaltung mal so richtig quälen. War mein 3. Marathon und mein 1. großer. Meine Zeit 5:43.27 auf der mittleren Runde.

Mir ging es ab km 70 nicht mehr wirklich gut. Ich bin die kleine Runde zu schnell gefahren, was damit zu tun hatte, dass ich noch nicht 100% wusste, ob ich die mittlere fahren will. Ich hatte trotz 2 Riegeln und 3 Gels einen leichten Hungerast. OK ich bin ja auch noch nie knapp 6h im Gelände unterwegs gewesen.

Mein Rad war nicht mehr zu erkennen. Ich hab sicher 3 kg Schlamm mit rumgefahren. Die hinteren Bremsbelege (XT V-Brake) hat es komplett runtergeschmirgelt. Meine Schaltung funktionierte noch recht gut. Ich hatte nur manchmal Probleme mit dem mittleren Blatt. Da hing die Kette immer mal fest.

Kleindungstechnisch lief es für mich nicht gut. Ich bin gut unterkühlt ins Ziel gekommen. Ich habe dummerweise meine lange Hose zu hause gelassen. Das Wetter war in Leipzig einfach zu gut.

Insgesammt bin ich froh meinen ersten großen langen Marathon gut überstanden zu haben. Ankommen ist bei 100 km mit knapp 2600 hm auch etwas wert.

Schreibt schön, wie es euch ergangen ist.


----------



## badmatt (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
fand die Strecke im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr echt hart, unglaublich was der Modder an Kraft kostet. Hatte leider auch keine Schlammreifen drauf, war aber froh mein Fully dabei zu haben. Die Schaltung hielt zu meiner Verwunderung durch. Habe 2:27 std gebraucht. Wäre aber froh gewesen, wenn es mehr Reinigungsstationen nur mit Schläuchen gegeben hätte (statt Hochdruckreiniger). Ansonsten war es gerade wegen des Regens sehr geil.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Juni 2004)

Hey ihrs!

So einen Schlamm hab ich selten erlebt...weder in Oberhof 2001 noch in Riva anno 2002....und dazu noch die Kälte!!!  
Das is nunma gar nich mein Wetter! Bin absoluter Hitzefahrer, mir kanns gar nicht heiß genug sein und dazu bitte ne trockene Strecke ( ja ich weiß, Schönwetterfahrer, hahaha!!)  
Abba egal, Spaß hats irgendwo doch gemacht und mit 2:47 und noch was kann ich ganz zufrieden sein.  
Nur die Suppe im Ziel könnten die sich sparen....ich will Pasta!!!!!!
Na gut, ab morgen erstmal Bike polieren und abgeschmirgeltes austauschen.....

Bis denne...

Adrenalino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (14. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> mein eindruck war die ganze zeit, dass ich gleich zur seite umfalle weil man denk, überhautp nicht vorwärts zu kommen!
> 
> hat aber trotz eines Sturzes auf der Wiesenabfahrt und ne gebrochenem Umwerfer Spass gemacht... Zeit für die Kleine Runde: 2.07




Glückwunsch! Damit bis du bei den gerade 16-jährigen der schnellste gewesen!  

Wenn man sich einmal an das feuchte Wetter gewöhnt hat, was mit kompletter Regenausrüstung nicht sonderlich schwer war, hat es sogar richtig Spaß gemacht. Wenn da nicht... der Schlamm gewesen wäre. Bäh, was eine Sauerei. Ab der hälfte des Rennens blieb die Kette ständig auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt hängen, so dass ich bei meiner 2-fach Kurbel den Rest auf dem großen Kettenblatt fahren mußte (Kette rechts und ab die Post  ).

Mein Ergebnis -naja- war in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich besser, da ich dieses Jahr einen 14-jährigen Mitfahrer hatte. Aber es war nicht meine schlechteste Zeit. Kleine Runde Herren 724. Platz.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Manni (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,
bin auch die mittlere Runde gefahren, und es war so anstrengend wie noch nie.
Vor zwei Jahren war das Wetter einigermaßen ok, da hab ich ohne in dem Jahr viel gefahren zu sein 6:06 gebaraucht.
Heute bei dem Matsch fast die gleiche Zeit obwohl ich schon ca 1500km trainiert habe 
Ab 10 Kilometer vor dem Ziel hab ich mich kaum noch halten können bei den fiesen Wurzeltrails am Ende der mittleren Runde, war aber auch zu blöde das ich erst in dem Block um 8Uhr dran war, da war die ganze Strecke natürlich schon umgegraben.

Auf jedenfall gibt es noch einen guten Grund zum Beine rasieren hab ich festgestellt:
Das abwischen des getrockneten Matschs von den Waden ist nicht so schmerzhaft   
Also denn, bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## CoAXx (14. Juni 2004)

Willingen war kalt und extrem von den Bedingungen (Matsch, regen, viele Fahrer auf kleinen rutschige Wegen) Ich fuhr meinen ersten Marathon, die kleine Runde in 2.48. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich bin noch nie solche Bedingungen gefahren und dann auch noch mit zig Fahrern um einen rum, war hart!

Negativ war natürlich, dass es zu wenige Reinigungsgeräte und Duschen gab, die dann auch noch kalt waren, nein eiskalt (Zeltplätze). Ich bin fast erfroren beim Anstellen nach der Zielankunft,


----------



## Bergziege_82 (14. Juni 2004)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Negativ war natürlich, dass es zu wenige Reinigungsgeräte und Duschen gab, die dann auch noch kalt waren, nein eiskalt (Zeltplätze). Ich bin fast erfroren beim Anstellen nach der Zielankunft,



Wo warst du denn duschen? In der Turnhalle der Willinger Schule gab es doch auch warme Duschen. Und da war gar nichts los. Hingehen, duschen, glücklich sein. Beim Bike-Wash war das ne ganz andere Geschichte. Hab fast eine Stunde in der Kälte gestanden. *grr*


----------



## Sil (14. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen,

ja, der Schlamm war heftig... mein erster Marathon und dann gleich eine Schlammschlacht, aber es hat Spaß gemacht!  

Wer hat denn ein paar Fotos, die er einstellen könnte? Meinen Daheimgebliebenen kann ich das beim besten Willen nicht annährend beschreiben...

LG Silvia


----------



## dr flitzer (14. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

für mich war es auch der erste Marathon überhaupt und ich war am Ende einfach nur froh überhaupt durchs Ziel gefahren zu sein.
Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl man hat nachts heimlich Kleber auf die Strecke gekippt, so hat der ganze Schlamm teilweise geklebt.
Technisch fand ich die Strecke ziemlich einfach, aber durch den ganzen
Schlamm ging die ganze Sache schon mächtig in die Beine.

Alles in allem hat es dennoch Spaß gemacht und ich werde wohl im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein, hoffentlich gibt es dann zur Abwechslung auch mal
warme Duschen  !


----------



## S-Racer (14. Juni 2004)

kanns kaum glauben......,

war eine Schlammschlacht wie man es selten erlebt. Ich habe die kleine Runde in 2:39.02 geschafft. Als Master bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Zeit. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen unter diesen Bedingungen die mittlere Runde zu fahren, Respekt an alle die das geschafft haben  
Mit dem Fully wars optimal und keine Panne, kein Platten das war meine größte Sorge.
Im Ziel hatte mich meine eigene Familie kaum erkannt.
Am Bike Wash im Zielgelände bin ich fast erfroren, zum Glück konnte ich in unserer Pension noch duschen.
Danke auch an die super Traktion meines Conti Escape Pro !
Jetzt werde ich erst mal mein Bike zerlegen.....
Gruß M.


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. Juni 2004)

Hat noch jemand am Sonntag beim MTB Marathon Willingen teilgenommen?

Bei widerlichstem S c h e i s s wetter ging um 7:30h los, leider stand ich in Startblock D und unser Startschuss fiel erst um 8h, also warten und frösteln. Pünktlich 2 Minuten vor dem Start fing es noch einmal richtig an zu schütten. Nach 5 Minuten hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug war man bereits nass bis auf die Knochen. Dann endlich der erste Waldanstieg, das Feld zog sich, vorne gingen die stärksten Fahrer weg, ich fuhr etwa an Position 15-20. Nach 5 km off-road war kein Zentimeter an Rad und Körper ohne Fangopackung, es war zu kotzen.

Aber es lief recht gut, mit genug Luft für die mittlere Runde hielt ich die Position und bereits nach knapp einer Stunde trafen wir auf die ersten Zurückgebliebenen der ersten Startgruppe. Das Überholen war ok, manche waren schon so fertig, dass sie Schlangenlienien fuhren und wir im Slalom drumherum. Auf den Abfahrten konnte man hervorragend erholen, ich fühlte mich topfit. Wo etwa gleich schnelle Fahrer aus meiner Gruppe keuchten, konnte ich ruhig im optimalen Pulsbereich meine Meter fahren.

Am steilen Wiesenhang sind einige Fahrer unmittelbar vor mir gestürzt. Ich hatte die Wahl: drüber springen oder draufhalten. Beides erschien mir ohne Erfolgschance, also Tempo raus und leicht seitlich rutschen lassen - nix passiert, rauf auf's Rad und weiter.

Nach endlosen Überholorgien wird die erste Runde zum Schluss hin etwas schwieriger, steil und etwas technischer. Doch auch hier setzen nicht Beine oder Lungen die Grenzen, sondern die Haftung der Reifen und die anderen Fahrer, um die man herum zirkelt. Jedenfalls hatte ich nach 42 km die Faxen dicke: nach einigen Chainsucks mit angekackstem Umwerfer und Bremsen, die nicht mehr richtig aufmachten (zumindest noch ordentlich zu - danke, liebe Marta!) entschied ich mich, nur die kleine Runde zu fahren. Wenn das so weiter geht, dachte ich, ist das Rad danach im A r s c h. Zumindest darf die Gabel zum Service und ein neuer Dämpfer her.

Also gab ich noch mal gas und holte weiter auf. Im Ziel war ich glücklich über meine Entscheidung, nachdem ich mir mein Rad mal genauer ansah .. Bei trockenem Wetter wäre es ein traumhafter Tag gewesen, ich hatte mich auf die steile mittlere Runde gefreut aber unter diesen Bedingungen - nein Danke. Unterm Strich blieb eine Zeit von 2:19h, bei Focussierung auf die kleine Runde wären vielleicht noch 5 Minuten weniger drin gewesen. Für die Top50 hätte es aber wohl nur mit größtem Einsatz gereicht. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich dieses Jahr insgesamt vielleicht 250km mit dem MTB gefahren bin und meine untertrainierte Rumpfmuskulatur ganz schön zwickte war alles im grünen Bereich.

Es hat riesen Spaß gemacht, allerdings war die fünfstündige Putzorgie von Rad un Klamotten danach nicht etwas, was ich regelmäßig absolvieren möchte. Der Dreck war wirklich überall, das Rad wurde fast bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt. Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder und dann wird alles besser - insbesondere das Wetter.


----------



## gt-rider (14. Juni 2004)

Ja, endgeile Sache am We! War nach 2Jahren abstinez, wieder mein erstes Rennen -und dann gleich so eins!! 
Sachen aber gibts, die gibts gar nicht! Bei 10m Sichtweite, Schlamm und Schmodder, 60Sachen bergab, Tunnelblick und zittrigen Oberschenkeln, verliert vor mir einer seine Trinkflasche, steigt ab, dreht bei 2m Wegbreite sein bike gemütlich um und läuft zurück um seine Flasche zu holen!!??? Oder, steile Abfahrt mit nem kleinem Hügel am Ende, wo man schön mit dem großen Kettenblatt drüberbügeln kann, wechselt vor dir einer die Spur (ohne auch nur annähernd einen Blick nach hinten zuwerfen!) und du verhungerst dann am Berg und hast zu kämpfen, die eine Umdrehung auf das Mittlere noch zu schaffen!? Verpflegt hab ich mich diesmal auch vorbildlich. Am Stand vorbei, kostet ja schließlich Zeit, also kurz danach ein Gel reingezwitschert. Mit dem ganzen Zeug im Mund, sah ich wie es dann im 90Grad Winkel nen steilen Stich hochging. Also, das ganze wieder ausgespuckt und mit Wasser den Rest weggespült. Und das sollte es dann mit der Verpflegung auch gewesen sein. Schließlich hat man ja keine Zeit.
Großes Lob noch an die Bergziege, die einem noch den IRC Mythos XC überlassen hat. Bester Reifen!!!! Nicht einmal geschlingert, gerutscht oder sonstiges, absolut empfehlenswert!! 

So zum Lachen gab es auch was. Sa wurde ja das DIMB Team vorgestellt. Der Moderator jedoch nannte dieses kurzer Hand IBM Racing Team!!!  

Nächstes Jahr wieder selber Ort, selbes Rennen und bessere Zeit!
bis dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (14. Juni 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> ja, der Schlamm war heftig... mein erster Marathon und dann gleich eine Schlammschlacht, aber es hat Spaß gemacht!
> 
> ...



Wenn Dir die Schlammschlacht Spaß gemacht hat, wirst Du bei einem Schönwetter-Marathon vor Glück zerplatzen !

Bei mir war es bestimmt schon der 20. Marathon. Weil ich weiß, wie es sich in Willingen bei gutem Wetter fährt, kann ich sagen : MIR hat es überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht. Es war zu kalt und zu dreckig ! Materialmordende Bedingungen und kraftraubendes Schlamm-Tiefwaten !
Glücklicherweise hatte ich keinen Defekt und dank der freundlichen Bikewäsche am Diemelsee hielten sich auch die Schaltprobleme in Grenzen, aber bis das wieder alles gereinigt und gangbar gemacht.

Ich war jedenfalls froh, nach 52 km wieder im Ziel zu sein, und hatte diesmal gar keine Lust, noch auf die mittlere Runde zu gehen.

Ich fahre jetzt auch auch zum Festival nach Garmisch. Nach miesem Wetter am Gardasee und in Willingen wird ja wohl ein Rennen der Serie mal bei gutem Wetter stattfinden können ???? Ich brauche das, denn ich bin bekennender Schön-Wetter-Biker.....  

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit für die Kleine Runde: 2.07


Leck mich fett, das ist schnell.   


hab deinen bericht hier eingebaut  .....gruzz michael


----------



## racer89 (14. Juni 2004)

war schon schön dreckig aber das fand ich garnit so schlimm is ja gut für die haut  ******* war das ich als brillenträger mit und ohne brille nichts mehr sehen konnte  un das ich nach 1/4 der strecke nit mehr schalten konnte      singel speed   am anfang lief es aber recht gut bis km 36 n 25er schnitt dan hab ich jedoch gemerkt das der matsch meinen spagetti beinen sehr zu schaffen machte un dazu kam noch das ich nit mehr schalten konnte  un musste kette rechts die berge hoch eiern   am ende sin leider nur 2.30h rausgekommen ab so freu ich mich schon auf den nächsten schön wetter marathon


----------



## Brainingman (15. Juni 2004)

Tach Zusammen, 

hab mich auch im Willingen durch den Schlamm gewühlt. Wollte auf die mittlere Runde gehen und hatte so die 4:15 angepeilt, dementsprechend 
hab ich mich dann auch ganz schön beeilt.   

Zu sehr, denn in der Asphalt-Abfahrt kurz vor der ersten VP hats mich dann mit voller Wucht aus der Kurve gehauen. Dabei habe ich mir den VR-Schnellspanner abgerissen und vorne ne 8 abgeholt... Rennen war aus.   

Hab dann noch meinen Ersatzschlauch verschenkt, 2 Ketten repariert und mir den A.. abgefroren, während ich auf den Besenwagen gewartet habe. 

Willingen 04 - für mich ein Rein"fall", im wahrsten Sinn...

CU
Thomas


----------



## schraeuble (16. Juni 2004)

Moin aus Kiel,
ich bin nun schon einige Marathons gefahren, alles in allem war Willingen vom Streckenprofil nicht schlecht aber auch nicht sehr gut, mir ging der Profit, der aus dem hohen Startgeld gezogen wird, auf den Sender...über 2700 Starter, das bei der Höhe des Startgeldes und dann wurde man noch an der Versorgung, die sehr einfälltig ausgerüstet war, schwach bedient.  

Da unterstütze ich lieber kleinere Veranstaltungen, wo sich der Veranstalter noch richtig Mühe gibt.

Für mich war es der letzte Marathon in Willingen !

gruß vonne Küüüsste
Schraeuble


----------



## Micki (16. Juni 2004)

Ich fand den Brillenputzservice am 1. Verpflegungspunkt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (16. Juni 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den Brillenputzservice am 1. Verpflegungspunkt sehr gut.



Der war sehr Sinnvoll.

Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären warum es bei 45 Euro Startgeld an den VP´s keine Trinkflaschen zum Tauschen gab


----------



## CoAXx (16. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar noch nicht sooooo viele Marathons gefahren, aber solange es nicht am gardasee ist, is man in jedem fall mit einem Hardtail schneller



warum? brauch ich am gardasee etwa dringend ein fully?


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juni 2004)

@all
Äääähem, wieso 45 Euro Startgeld???   Ich hab 40 bezahlt....außerdem kenne ich persönlich nur einen Marathon, bei dem die Trinkflaschen gewechselt werden und das ist Spessart-MA in Frammersbach! Und selbst da gibts ja nur kleine Trinkflaschen mit denen ich persönlich nicht so viel anfangen kann, trinke sehr viel und brauch die großen.
Außerdem kostet ein so großer MA den Veranstalter richtig viel Kohle und je größer eben der MA ist umso teurer wirds. Es sei denn du hast wie in Frammersbach eine komplette Region hinter dir die freiwillig mithilft!!!! Das spart dann wieder Kosten.  

Außerdem kosten mitttlerweile auch viele kleine MA`s an die 40 Euro.

C.u. on wheels

Adrenalino


----------



## icke (17. Juni 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Äääähem, wieso 45 Euro Startgeld???   Ich hab 40 bezahlt....außerdem kenne ich persönlich nur einen Marathon, bei dem die Trinkflaschen gewechselt werden und das ist Spessart-MA in Frammersbach! Und selbst da gibts ja nur kleine Trinkflaschen mit denen ich persönlich nicht so viel anfangen kann, trinke sehr viel und brauch die großen.
> Außerdem kostet ein so großer MA den Veranstalter richtig viel Kohle und je größer eben der MA ist umso teurer wirds. Es sei denn du hast wie in Frammersbach eine komplette Region hinter dir die freiwillig mithilft!!!! Das spart dann wieder Kosten.
> 
> ...



Mir war wie 45 Euro Startgeld aber ist ja auch egal.
In Seiffen beim EBM gibt es auch Flaschen, weiterhin beim Triathlon ab der Mittelstrecke habe ich nie erlebt dass es keine Flaschen gab. 
Und wenn ich die erhaltenen Leistungen versuche in Geld umzurechnen komme ich da Irgendwie nicht hin. Liegt es eventuell daran das Xenofit keine Trinkflaschen hat.


----------



## scooter_werner (17. Juni 2004)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> warum? brauch ich am gardasee etwa dringend ein fully?



 
Entweder Du bist ein überzeugter Hardtail- (oder Starrbike-  ) Fahrer und willst jetzt allen erzählen, dass man den Marathon auch mit einem Hardtail schnell fahren kann, was sicher auch stimmt!
Oder Du kennst den Marathon wirklich nicht, was ich zu Deinen Gunsten jetzt mal annehme   , und willst dazu eine objektive Meinung hören.

Bin die Extrema (das ist die große Runde   ) 2002 mit dem HT und 2003 mit dem Fully gefahren. Und es ist aufgrund der Streckenschwierigkeiten (ruppige Abfahrten, viele Trails) sicher so, dass die wenigsten (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel   ) die Strecke mit dem HT schneller fahren werden. Und ganz sicher entspannter.


----------



## Miccy (17. Juni 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kann mir mal jemand erklären warum es bei 45 Euro Startgeld an den VP´s keine Trinkflaschen zum Tauschen gab



???? 

Also Trinkflaschen zum Tauschen gab es doch. Hab sogar meine Schicki-Micki-Race-Face-Flasche gegen eine volle getauscht   

Ok, es gab die Flaschen nicht an jedem VP - aber notfalls wird man ja wohl noch in der Lage sein, seine eigene Flasche aufzufüllen! 

Die Verpflegung war jedenfalls völlig ausreichend, sogar Kuchenteilchen vor der nächsten fiesen Steigung gabs (waren eine leckere Alternative zu den schnöden Xenofit-Riegeln). Und für unseren herzhaften Biker und Bikerinnen gabs im Ziel sogar Landjäger (oder so ähnlich, keine Ahnung wie man die im Sauerland nennt). 

Miccy.


----------



## ingmar (17. Juni 2004)




----------



## kleinbiker (17. Juni 2004)

ingmar schrieb:
			
		

>



Wie geht's dem Fahrer dieses Red Bull Klapp(er)rades eigentlich? Wie ist denn das passiert?

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Bergziege_82 (17. Juni 2004)

@ingmar:

beim Marathon passiert? Startnummer hängt ja noch dran   

Mal im Ernst: Das ist echt heftig! Hoffentlich nicht beim fahren passiert?


----------



## Wave (17. Juni 2004)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Äääähem, wieso 45 Euro Startgeld???   Ich hab 40 bezahlt....außerdem kenne ich persönlich nur einen Marathon, bei dem die Trinkflaschen gewechselt werden und das ist Spessart-MA in Frammersbach! Und selbst da gibts ja nur kleine Trinkflaschen mit denen ich persönlich nicht so viel anfangen kann, trinke sehr viel und brauch die großen.
> Außerdem kostet ein so großer MA den Veranstalter richtig viel Kohle und je größer eben der MA ist umso teurer wirds. Es sei denn du hast wie in Frammersbach eine komplette Region hinter dir die freiwillig mithilft!!!! Das spart dann wieder Kosten.
> 
> ...



ja gut...da haste recht! aber rechne mal die 40/45 Euro mal 3000 Starter! da kommste auf weit über 100.000 Euro (in Worten: Hunderttausend)

da kannste mir nich erzählen, dass die Veranstalter da irgendwelche Verluste machen....im Gegenteil: die machen sowas von fett gewinn! warum auch nicht....sind doch auch nicht so viel kosten! die paar bananen und Müsliriegel kriegn se für "n appel und n ei". und ich wüsste auch nicht, wo sonst kosten entstehen, die auch nur am 30.000er Bereich kratzen

von daher finde ich diese imensen Startgebühren für nicht gerechtfertigt


hab noch ein foto von mir gefunden (als ich noch sauber war):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (17. Juni 2004)

http://www.live-sportphotos.com/cgi...-sportphotos.com/images/151/t5/151ws00119.jpg


----------



## polobaer (17. Juni 2004)

um hier mal die flaschen diskussion aufzugreifen...
NEIN, vom veranstalter gab es keine flaschen und doch gab es welche (wie ja auch richtig bemerkt wurde..)
das Organisationsteam der MAD EAST CHALLENGE ( zum 2.mal 21/22.5.2005   )rund um das ROTOR-ROHLOFF-TEAM und Matthias Mende  mit einigen zusätzlichen radsport begeisterten helfern, hat aus eigeninitiative (und werbezwecken) einen versorgungsstand auf der zweiten runde aufgebaut: mit flaschen, musik, energieriegeln und keksen.  
DANKE!!!
im übrigen finde ich 40 startgeld (und 5 nachmeldegebühr) in anbetracht der spärlichen offiziellen verpflegung auch mehr als üppig.  
zumal ja auch die "messe" (im übrigen ja eine verkaufsmesse) eintritt kostet.
alles in allem ein ganz schöner rip-off des bike-magazins.
auch die anzahl der starter übersteigt deutlich die kapazität der strecke;
daher das schon korekt gezogenen fazit: fahrt lieber kleinere marathons mit flair und nicht so kommerziellen veranstaltern!


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Juni 2004)

so, jetzt auch endlich mal mein bericht:

also ich fands echt heftig, ich bin allerdings noch nie bei so einem schlechtem wetter gefahren. der schlamm hat echt an meinen nerven gezehrt und ich hab nach der mittleren runde völlig entnervt aufgehört (wollte eigentlich die grosse runde fahren). ich konnte mich auch nicht motivieren, alles zu geben und bin daher eher in einem g2- tempo gefahren. war überrascht, dass ich trotzdem mit ak- platz 96 noch unter die ersten 100 gekommen bin.

start im block f, sprich ich war das ganze rennen nur am überholen. nach 1h schon wieder einen platten, vielen dank an die frau, die dort mit ihrem auto zugeschaut hat und mir ne ständer- pumpe zur verfügung gestellt hat.

die 2. runde fand ich echt krass, ständig anstiege, oft schiebepassagen und wenn es mal eben war, kam man nicht über 15kmh weil man sich durch den ganzen schlamm quälen musste. bergab machte die sache auch keinen spass, ich werde auch nie wieder ohne brille fahren.

in der mittleren runde kam dann noch ein stand von rohloff, wie über lautsprecher für ihre nabenschaltung werbung gemacht haben (wir grüssen alle ketten- schaltungs- fahrer, mit einer speedhub wäre das nicht passiert)

ansonsten hat die technik bis auf den platten gut durchgehalten, die schaltung funktionierte auch bei grösser verschmutzung.

das festival fand ich naja, höhepunkt fand ich den dimb- stand, bei den anderen ständen gab es ja kaum was zu sehen (mein radhändler hat mehr shimano- teile ausgestellt als auf deren stand zu sehen war!). zelten ist nich so lustig, wenn morgens um 6 aufstehen und die downhiler bis 3h nachts feiern. pasta- party war fürn arsch, nudeln mit hackfleich wovon ja einer aus dem ibc- team magenschmerzen bekam und für mich als vegetarier blieben nudeln inöl übrig... na prima. da höätte ich mir lieber selber was gekocht! und dann in der lauten eissporthalle während dem essen noch einen sound- check ertragen müssen...

willigen 2005... wohl ohne mich!

anbei noch ein bild von mir nach dem rennen, man beachte die hände als vergleich meiner natürlichen hautfarbe!


----------



## Waschtel (18. Juni 2004)

Ja ich finde solche Veranstaltungen bis auf Gardasee auch ned so toll.
Ich finde das die Veranstaltungen die von MV (Michael Veit) veranstaltet werden eh eine Frechheit. Da zahlt man 40, bekommt nicht mal Flaschen, hat ne be....... Nudelparty und bis auf Gardasee auch ne ned so tolle Strecke.
Ich komme aus dem Tegernseer Tal, dort fand bis letztes Jahr das Bike Marathon am Tegernsee statt. Heuer ist der Vertrag mit MV ausgelaufen und er wurde nicht verlängert, da der der die Nudeln für die Nudlparty koch nicht mal bezahlt wurde und Helfer waren auch freiwillige von den ortsansässigen Vereinen. Darum werden die Nudeln auch nicht besonders geschmeckt haben da sich der Wirt der diese zubereitet auch nicht noch in unkosten stürtzen wollte. Heuer hat den die Veranstaltung eine ortsansäßige Firma (flowmotion) und die Gemeinde in die Hand genommen.
Resultat: Es war ein MTB-Festival, mit Riders PArty am Samstag 4 verschiedene Sorten Nudel die echt gut geschmeckt haben, eine geile Strecke ohne Trage- u. Schiebepassagen. Es gab Flaschen! Gute Beschilderung. Bikeshows und Betreuung im Ziel und das Alles für 25 kleine Runde 30 Mittlere und 35 große Runde.
Da das Vestival zwar heuer nur 516 Starter mangels Wetter gehabt hat wird es trotzdem im nächsten Jahr wieder durchgeführt da es ein voller Erfolg war.
Und jeder der dieFrechheiten von Veit nicht mehr will weiss was er am 3.-4. Juni 2005 zu tun hat. Mehr Infos unter www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## ingmar (18. Juni 2004)

Bergziege_82 schrieb:
			
		

> @ingmar:
> 
> beim Marathon passiert? Startnummer hängt ja noch dran
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Das ist echt heftig! Hoffentlich nicht beim fahren passiert?


wir standen im zielbereich herum, plötzlich kam der betreuer/helfer/vater/freund? des fahrers mit dem teil an. er ist dann zum stand von rose abgedampft... 
der fahrer ist wohl in einer abfahrt übelst gestürzt.


----------



## icke (18. Juni 2004)

Miccy schrieb:
			
		

> ????
> Also Trinkflaschen zum Tauschen gab es doch. Hab sogar meine Schicki-Micki-Race-Face-Flasche gegen eine volle getauscht
> 
> Ok, es gab die Flaschen nicht an jedem VP - aber notfalls wird man ja wohl noch in der Lage sein, seine eigene Flasche aufzufüllen!
> Miccy.


Du hast recht zu essen war genug da!
Aber die Flaschen waren nicht vom Veranstalter und der Übergabeort war auch sehr Beschi$$en ausgesucht aber es gab wenigstens Flaschen dafür mal danke an das MAD Team.

Es war aber schwer die Flasche mit Wasser zu füllen da man ja erst mal wasser finden musste es war ja nur diese ISO-Pampe da.



			
				Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut...da haste recht! aber rechne mal die 40/45 Euro mal 3000 Starter! da kommste auf weit über 100.000 Euro (in Worten: Hunderttausend)
> 
> [/IMG]



Dann war da noch der Eintritt für die Messe und ich möchte nicht wissen was die Aussteller für Ihre Stände bezahlen mussten???
Also ich finde es riecht nach ABZOCKE!


----------



## icke (18. Juni 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> in der mittleren runde kam dann noch ein stand von rohloff, wie über lautsprecher für ihre nabenschaltung werbung gemacht haben (wir grüssen alle ketten- schaltungs- fahrer, mit einer speedhub wäre das nicht passiert)
> !



Icke habe Rohlofffahrer gesehen die mit Wasser Ihre Drehgriffe freispülen mussten damit sie daran drehen konnten.


----------



## sedum (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
ich bin das erste Mal bei einem solchen Festival mitgefahren, die 129 km in 7:21 Std. Willingen liegt bei mir vor der Haustür, da bot es sich an.
Für das schlechte Wetter kann der Veranstalter nun mal nix, aber ansonsten machte das alles schon einen ziemlich kommerziellen Eindruck, da gebe ich euch Recht. Es gibt hier im Sauerland sicherlich nette, kleinere Veranstaltungen die sich voll lohnen, ich möchte da mal den Marathon in Nordenau und den in Schmallenberg erwähnen. Wer Ausschreibungen möchte kann sich gern per email an mich wenden.
Dennoch war Willingen ja als echte Herausforderung zu sehen, wir sollten die Streckenbedingungen so nehmen wie sie sind. Wichtig ist aber, das wir die Veranstalter auf Mißstände hinweisen, boykottiere ist nicht dr richtige Weg.
In Willingen mangelte es sicher an dem versprochenen Ambiente, zu wenig Verpflegung, nicht ausreichende Waschplätze, weite Wege zum duschen etc.
Es gab auch Mängel in der Streckenauszeichnung, ich bin, in der zweiten Runde, ziemlich allein fahrend, an einer Markierung vorbei gefahren und im Ort Bruchhausen gelandet, mußte dann einen Anstieg von 2 km wieder zurückfahren. Warum die ortsansääsigen Vereine sich engagieren kann ich nicht sagen, die Betreuer an den Ständen waren aber alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Schön fand ich auch das internationale Flair durch die vielen Fahrer aus Benelux.
Es grüße euch herzlich
Hermann


----------

